# 12 week scan gender guesses please! UPDATED!



## SisterRose

https://oi60.tinypic.com/2zzoosn.jpg


----------



## LeannieB

Im guessing girl x


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks! another girl would be lovely :-D x


----------



## ClairAye

:pink: :flower:


----------



## Hoping4Four

Thinking :pink:

:)


----------



## babylove x

:pink: nub ! could rise xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

girl x


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks everyone! But out of curiosity, where is the nub on my picture because I'm struggling to find where it is? Is it the line like - that's between where the leg seems to start and the bum is?


----------



## SisterRose

Is this the nub?
 



Attached Files:







dddd.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Candy777

I also say Girl :) :baby: Congrats, How do you all feel about potty shots at 12 weeks? :shrug:


----------



## Candy777

What do you all think?  :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







12W_0002.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## SisterRose

candy - id say boy


----------



## SisterRose

Bumping. can anyone tell me if that is where the nub is on my picture previous page? :) x


----------



## SisterRose

updating in 9 days! any more guesses?


----------



## Foreign Chick

:pink:
 



Attached Files:







girlnub.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SisterRose

Almost 1 day :-D


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sister Rosei can't find nub either! 

Candy that's 100% boy!


----------



## Lucy3

Looks pink to me! &#128150;


----------



## pinkribbon

Im going to be the odd one out and say boy!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i cant see no nub. Enjoy your scan! x x


----------



## Zeri

I think girl too.


----------



## SisterRose

She seemed pretty certain its a boy! :blue: he was a bit shy but we deff saw his bits. :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

SisterRose said:


> She seemed pretty certain its a boy! :blue: he was a bit shy but we deff saw his bits. :D

O.m.g!! I wasnt expecting that big congratulations x


----------



## SisterRose

https://oi59.tinypic.com/16bewxl.jpg

She didnt get a pic of the bits, but i just print screened here and I deff see them!


----------



## pinkribbon

Yay I was right :)


----------



## Zeri

Oh, how exciting! I see the bits too!


----------



## Hoping4Four

Aww wonderful news! My girls absolutely adore their little brother, I'm sure yours will too! :cloud9:

Congrats on your little boy!! :blue:


----------



## babylove x

Oh, boy for sure! Congrats!!! :flow:


----------



## applelova911

So cool, Congratulations on your baby boy...


----------

